# els han cremats



## llenyador

Hola!
tinc un dubte que m'agradaria m'ajudessiu a resoldre.
En una frase com aquesta: "Han cremat els llibres" puc dir "els han cremat" o he de dir "els han cremats"?
Agraït per les vostres respostes!


----------



## ampurdan

"Els han cremat" és l'estàndard. "Els han cremats" és, en tot cas, dialectal.


----------



## llenyador

Gràcies Ampurdan. De fet també a mi em sembla que sigui com tu dius. Però en un blog d'en Ricard Torrents (filòleg català i ex rector de la Universitat de Vic) llegueixo això:http://rtbe.blogspot.com/ 

"Se’n va a la Biblioteca Nacional de França i en comptes dels milions de llibres que esperava de trobar-hi, li ensenyen tres o quatre mobles on quarden tots els llibres de la biblioteca. Els altres els han cremats."
Què en penseu?


----------



## samarkanda

Jo no crec que fer la concordança (els han cremats) sigui dialectal, més aviat diria que en català estàndard també s'admet la construcció sense concordança.

A l'Optimot hi diu això:

En els temps verbals compostos és recomanable fer concordar el participi passat amb el complement directe quan aquest és un pronom personal feble de tercera persona (_la_, _els_, _les_, _en_). Per exemple:
_La carta, l'han començada, però no l'han acabada._
_-On són? -No els hem vistos._
_-On teniu les pomes? -Les hem perdudes._
Quan el primer element del temps verbal compost és un verb modal (_voler_, _poder_, _saber_, _fer_, _gosar_, _haver de_), la concordança també és recomanable. Per exemple:
_La feina, no l'han poguda acabar.
L'hem feta fer pel fuster.
No l'han sabuda cosir._


----------



## ampurdan

Vaja, aleshores em retracto. Portava tota la vida pensant que fer la concordança era un tret dialectal. La veritat és que no recordo que la gent parli així als informatius, per exemple. En canvi, aquí al carrer, de catalanoparlants, sí que se sent. No tant amb el plural com amb el femení.


----------



## samarkanda

Jo crec que és una d'aquelles coses en què inconscientment es calca el castellà perquè durant molts i molts anys el català gairebé no se sentia en registre formal, i hi ha tot de coses que ens sonen col·loquials perquè és com les diem a casa. És una teoria meva no contrastada, però diria que la cosa va per aquí...

De fet, m'agradaria que els lingüistes dels mitjans es posessin d'acord per fer una campanya pro-concordança, a veure si ho fem revifar una mica o s'acabarà perdent aviat! (almenys a Barcelona, que és el que conec).


----------



## RIU

_Les cartes, les han començades, però no les han acabades._ Espero haver fet bé la concordança, tot i el xerric a les orelles.

Més aviat sento dir:

Les cartes, les han començat, però no les han acabat.

Bé, serà qüestió de posar-s'hi.


----------



## Lurrezko

RIU said:


> _Les cartes, les han començades, però no les han acabades._ Espero haver fet bé la concordança, tot i el xerric a les orelles.
> 
> Més aviat sento dir:
> 
> Les cartes, les han començat, però no les han acabat.
> 
> Bé, serà qüestió de posar-s'hi.



A mi em passa com comenta Ampurdan. Sovint faig (i sento) la concordança en femení, però gairebé mai en plural.


----------



## merquiades

El llibre, l'han cremat
La carta, l'han cremada
Els llibres, els han cremats
Les cartes, les han cremades

Ja sé que la concordança no es fa sovint avui en dia, però no seria millor fer-la sempre (almenys escriure-la), amb regularitat, inclús en el cas dels plurals?


----------

